# Pregnant Does.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Heres some does i have at the moment which are due to drop.









Left - right
Dove Tan - crossed with a dove tan hairless
Argente? (from rosette/abbaysian) breeding - crossed with a rosette/abbaysian









Dont know the colour of her but shes crossed with the same male as the argente? above.

Once they drop ill update.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, the one in the last pic is lumpy and twisted. Very kewl. Wonder about the genetics; where did this variety get it's start?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The Netherlands, from all we can tell. I have two friends who keep them in the US, but other than that they're not in this country.

Those are cute mice! They look so funny when they're heavily pregnant!


----------

